
Show HN: NanoArgMode – A Macro System for Nano - shakna
https://git.sr.ht/~shakna/nam
======
rudolfwinestock
This uses LuaJIT to extend the Nano text editor. Under “Limitations,” the
author states that

> The macro system can only effect the open buffer, it can't modify nano's
> default behaviours. It cannot move the active cursor.

> This turns it into a text-manipulation system, rather than a self-modifying
> system like you might find in vim and emacs.

An example of a text editor that is extensible in Lua from the ground up is
Textadept.

[https://foicica.com/textadept/](https://foicica.com/textadept/)

By the way, it's nice to see projects hosted on Sourcehut get some attention
on Hacker News.

~~~
shakna
There's also micro [0] which is a lot like nano in many regards, but has a
decent scripting engine powered by Lua.

This whole thing is a hack - and I know it. But adding it to nano was
surprisingly easy.

[0] [https://micro-editor.github.io/](https://micro-editor.github.io/)

